# BTA splitting



## TankCla

My BTA is splitting. Hope everything goes ok. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama

cool. everything will be all right. she should be done in about 5-10 minutes from the time you took those picks. Downside is your nem is now smaller.


----------



## TankCla

5 min? Started last night and by now she is just half way through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla

I think she is going three ways 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama

yay! three ways... that never happen to me... mine start with the figure 8th for a few hours- but once they started to actually cut through, the whole process is 10 minutes... can only talk from my experience. the pic is a bit big cant tell... let me know, sometimes they morph and they twist, they are moving, but nothing happens. though I heard about someone else having they BTA splitted in 3 before...


----------



## TankCla

This morning the split size is about 1 cm (1/2") bigger than last night. This is taking longer than I anticipated. This takes longer than a labour.  I am wandering if she wants an epidural.
When she is done splitting, do I have to dip them, or they don't require it, since everything occurred naturally?


----------



## videosilva

*Bta*

I bought a couple of BTAs from grandma a few months ago. I belive it was last week that one split. At first it goes from being nice and round to long and thin.

The bta will stretch like an elastic band and then break off after about 10 minutes like stated by grandma.


----------



## videosilva

*Ohhhhhhhhhh*



TankCla said:


> This morning the split size is about 1 cm (1/2") bigger than last night. This is taking longer than I anticipated. This takes longer than a labour.  I am wandering if she wants an epidural.
> When she is done splitting, do I have to dip them, or they don't require it, since everything occurred naturally?


 Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, I just saw a picture of your anemone ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Will you be selling the split ?

Do you have another picture and perhaps Leti can comment. Mine went from being oval to elongated and I thought it was sick at first. Then it WILL STRETCH LIKE AN ELASTIC band and after ten minutes or so will become two.


----------



## TankCla

If ppl around here want anemones, of course I will sell.


----------



## TankCla

Should I stop the power heads while she is splitting up?


----------



## Taipan

There shouldn't be a need to change anything in your display to accommodate the split. It will happen naturally and the split ends will heal over a short period of time. Good luck.


----------



## Letigrama

Hi Claud,

There is no need to dip them or anything. I am surprised this is taking so long. Your nem must be a different species than mine..... shouldnt be more than a couple of hours tops...
no need of powerheads off, but when they split, they will walk a bit, if the powerheads are too close to the anemone level, go ahead and turn off the powerheads so they can find a place. I did turn them off when i got my new RBTa and she certaintly appreciated. I dont turn of the PH for my GBTA because they are tough bastards, never die


----------



## TankCla

I got some interesting info from another source, and apparently there are some anemones that start splitting through the mouth and stop in the middle to make two mouths and then continue with the split. Interesting, no?


----------



## Letigrama

that is very interesting...what happened, they did split> what's the status


----------



## TankCla

She stopped half way through. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla

I think today is the day 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

This is just awesome!! I've owned my bta for about 4 months now and it's never split


----------



## TankCla

This one started splitting when I light it up with a full spectrum par38


----------



## JTF7

*Are you selling?*

So cool, I wish mine would split. If you are going to sell I would definitely be interested!
I want to have an anemone only tank


----------



## videosilva

*Bta*

From my little experience they seem to split after extreme conditions, ex. water change, change in lighting, water temperature etc.


----------



## Letigrama

claud,

awesome. I never seen one taking so long. Nice color under the LEds' is that a flame one or a green one?

BTA's will slip either because they are stressed, got too big, change in lighting, or too happy. Mines are too happy.  and they split quite often.


----------



## Addicted

That's really cool to see. Nature at it's finest.

Thanks for sharing the pics!

I'm looking forward to having a BTA in my tank, just need to wait for the tank to mature a bit more. Maybe late summer.


----------



## TankCla

It is a flame bta.
I think mine decided to split because she was quite big (6-7 in) and the change in light.

PS: Still not fully split.


----------



## TankCla

Letigrama said:


> cool. everything will be all right. she should be done in about 5-10 minutes from the time you took those picks. Downside is your nem is now smaller.


Still half way through. It is forming 2 mouths and I am expecting to continue with the split after. Right now they look like 2 anemones connected in one side.


----------



## Ben J

If you decide to sell i would love one!


----------



## videosilva

*Split*

Has that thing split yet ? Jet get it over with put your hands in there and pull on that thing.


----------



## Ben J

Do NOT do that... Let the anemone choose it's own pace.. Terrible advice


----------



## TankCla

The new anemones has not made a full mouth. I can't do anything. They can be like this, months, until fully split. I will not stress her by pulling her out.


----------



## teemee

videosilva said:


> Has that thing split yet ? Jet get it over with put your hands in there and pull on that thing.


Definitely DO NOT do this. Let nature take it's course, and you'll be just fine.
Tearing it could cause both or one of the clones to die which could potentially nuke your tank. Why risk it...


----------



## damsel_den

teemee said:


> Definitely DO NOT do this. Let nature take it's course, and you'll be just fine.
> Tearing it could cause both or one of the clones to die which could potentially nuke your tank. Why risk it...


He cut a carpet in half because he was mad at it..
I'd hope no one would take his advice after reading threw his posts


----------



## TankCla

@videosilva - patience is the name of the game


----------



## TankCla

damsel_den said:


> He cut a carpet in half because he was mad at it..
> I'd hope no one would take his advice after reading threw his posts


Oops...?!?!?!


----------



## videosilva

*Seriously !!!*



videosilva said:


> Has that thing split yet ? Jet get it over with put your hands in there and pull on that thing.


 People REALLY don't know when a joke is a joke ???


----------



## damsel_den

videosilva said:


> People REALLY don't know when a joke is a joke ???


Depends on who the person posting is


----------



## videosilva

*Joke*

I have NO idea what that means.


----------



## TankCla

She healed her self. Looks like she's not splitting in the end. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## videosilva

*Dam*

Dam ! You should have stretched it while you had the chance.

There is always the " KNIFE " option.

If it ever does split I would love one.


----------



## videosilva

*Strange*

I just realized that is strange. The BTA was ALMOST apart and healed it self ?


----------



## TankCla

videosilva said:


> I just realized that is strange. The BTA was ALMOST apart and healed it self ?




Yes. I don't know the reasons behind, but she is one piece again.


----------



## Letigrama

Hey Claud,

Sorry to hear. I have to say I suspected it when It was taking so long. The splitting actually happens really quick. Anemones are funny things. Sometimes I get one that completely twists itself into a knot and you will thing they are strangulating themselves, and the next day back to normal. never tear them apart... they get damage even when you tease them with your fingers to try to move them...
It actually better to frag them with a clean cut than rip them, though I would never do either.


----------



## TankCla

Good news. She split. I will post pics tonight. Weird anemone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama

TankCla said:


> Good news. She split. I will post pics tonight. Weird anemone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awesome Claud! she made her mind!


----------



## TankCla

Ok guys, bta has split and moved to another aquarium. 
Mods close thread. For whatever reason I can't.


----------

